# Paradise Cobia Phobia



## Cetacea (Mar 25, 2008)

This is a fun Tournament for boats 29' and under. Don't have to fish against the usual top boats with sky rocket towers. $250 and they do have a Calcutta Can't beat the Captains Meeting on Friday night


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Always a cool tournament when it's at Paradise


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

it's a weekend tournament...? which weekend..? Or does it last all april...?


----------



## Dew2fish (Oct 23, 2007)

Paradises website says its on April 18-20.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Anyone know the registration fees for this tournament or where I can find out more information?


----------



## Cetacea (Mar 25, 2008)

*Cobia Phobia*

$250 entry and they also have a Calcutta


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Can u fish Man made structures?:blink:


----------

